# Bucephalandra grown out of water?



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

Pretty sure there was a thread about this in the plants section just a few days ago....

Short answer is yes. You can grow buce emersed. You'll wanna look into growing plants emersed. There are a ton on us with emersed journals, myself included in my signature. You'll probably need a fairly high humidity environment and decent light to get it growing quickly. 

As suggested in the other thread, you might be better off submersed with good light, high CO2 and good water flow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Merriallynchian (Apr 25, 2017)

johnson18 said:


> Pretty sure there was a thread about this in the plants section just a few days ago....
> 
> Short answer is yes. You can grow buce emersed. You'll wanna look into growing plants emersed. There are a ton on us with emersed journals, myself included in my signature. You'll probably need a fairly high humidity environment and decent light to get it growing quickly.
> 
> ...


I notice a threat about another type of plant(amazon swords I think) but it was not Bucephalandra. 

What would be faster, out of the water with sunlight or in a aquarium with C02. Unfortunately, I don't have a lot of room for additional aquariums nor do I have the supplies for the C02 system at this point.

If I have it growing out of the water, I can fertilize the plant without worrying about damaging any fish since it will be in a plant only environment. 

Thanks.


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

How much faster will Bucephalandra grow emersed?

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh.../forums/showthread.php?t=1152081&share_type=t


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Merriallynchian (Apr 25, 2017)

johnson18 said:


> How much faster will Bucephalandra grow emersed?
> 
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh.../forums/showthread.php?t=1152081&share_type=t
> 
> ...


Ok. Thanks for the link.


----------

